# Fit Freak in ACTION



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

Here we go...feel free to stop by and ask questions if you like...

Goals:

Stage 1 ??? (April 19 ??? May 2)???follow this plan for 2 weeks to lose some of the post-competition weight gain from overeating (minimize bloat from water retention).

Stage 2 ??? (May 3 ??? June 5)???make changes to the diet since I will be starting my clinical rotation at the hospital.  Macros won???t change much???just food selection since all meals will have to be pre-made.  

Stage 3 ??? (June 5 ONWARD)???change focus to gaining LBM with minimal fat gain.

Others - limit alcohol to one night every 2-3 weeks....and eating out to once a week MAX

Physique Goals:

1) Tone DOWN my quads and hams
2) Maintain arm mass
3) BUILD chest & deltoid mass (especially medial and posterior heads)
4) THICKEN abdominal muscles (weighted exercises) & tone DOWN obliques (no oblique work)

Workout Schedule:

Monday		Back / Abs
Tuesday		Chest / Calves
Wednesday	Quads / Hams / Abs
Thursday		Shoulders / Calves
Friday		Arms / Abs
Saturday		REST
Sunday		REST

Cardio ??? 3 to 5 times per week..30-45 min...variety of machines

Diet Plan:

Breakfast ??? 2 Eggs, 4 Whites, 1 Scoop Whey Protein, ½ Cup Oats (dry measure), 1 Cup Blueberries

Snack ??? 12 Egg Whites / 2 Cups Brussels Sprouts / 2 Tbsp Salsa

Lunch ??? 200g Chicken Breast / 1 Cup Brown Rice (cooked) / 1 Cup Veggies

Afternoon ??? 2 Scoops Whey Protein / 1 Cup Strawberries / ½ Banana / 1 Tbsp Flax Oil

TRAIN

PWO ??? 2 Scoops Whey Protein (immediately after training)

PWO #2 ??? 1 Egg / 8 Whites / 1 Cup Oats (dry measure)

Evening ??? 12 Whites / 2 Cups Brussels Sprouts / 2 Tbsp Salsa

Macro Totals:

Protein (1.5g/lb)		300
Carbohydrates (1g/lb)	200
Fats (1/3g/lb)		60
Calories			2550

THIS JOURNAL WILL START ON MONDAY.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

I look forward to following along to this! you defintly have a smart head on your shoulders, will do very well without a doubt! everythings so well planned, best of luck!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Damn, nice to see that you have your goals all lined up bro. Really going to be keeping track of your journal. Good luck. I am curious, how old are you and how long have you been training?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad to see you back at IM, FF.  

Think youre gonna have any trouble resisting heavy work on your legs, obliques, etc?  It's gotta be hard to try and get stuff smaller after so many years of doing everything to get them bigger.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2004)

I love the organization and the planning you've got here!  I'll be following along.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you all....I falied to mention another goal  - update this daily.

I will not post weights and reps although I will try to post exercises and # sets.  I don't get caught up in w8 anymore...I focus on the muscle.

Mono - nice to be back.

As far as getting some bodyparts to atrophy....well it sucks but I think to obtain what I want that's what I need to do  I tend to have a thick waist / hip width hence the NO oblique work.

As for my legs....I have called it quits in terms of competing in BBing so I think the legs can use to shrink a tad...lol...for aesthetic purposes

Jen...looking fwd to you following this....you know your stuff!  Nikegurl...same to you

As for my stats:

26 years young....5'6" and BW = ? (due to my recent ballooning after my competition...I assume about 195 after I lose the bloat???

Training for about 6 years now.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2004)

FF, good luck hitting your goals.  I will be following along.

Sorry to clutter up your journal.  I don't know if you read mine but this is my first competition and i have a question about posing that maybe you can help me out with since you have competed before.

after you hit the pose and you are holding it do you hold your breath or do you breath??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

I cant wait to see what you use for leg routine.  GL


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

No problem...part of the reason I have the journal is to help others as well so no worries....

In terms of your posing...once you hit your pose...you can breath but practice maintaining the pose...such as keeping the stomach tight in the obliques and rectus abdominus.  Sometimes you have to hold the pose for about 10 seconds so you will HAVE to breath.

The only pose I suggest not breathing is the thigh and abdominal...once you fully exhale just hold the shot.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2004)

cool thanks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm following along too.....wb FF


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2004)

I really like your well thought out split.  I am usually not a big fan of once a week bodypart training, but your plan ensures full recovery.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah...the plan is designer to maximize recovery.....and mentally refocus over the weekend...as well as allow me chance to catch up if I miss something.


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm so glad you have a new journal.. I will be following along  
How you been?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

Sara...doing great!  Cruising along nicely with school (Nursing) and doing well.  Only thing that has me down is the crappy w8 gain I am experiencing the last few weeks after my BBing comp.  I have a severe water retention (edema) problem...mayjor swelling in the lower limbs.  Trying to be patient and let my body come back BUT I may have to see the Dr early in the week if things don't improve.  My journal starts Monday...that will make 3 solid weeks without stepping into the gym...longest period of REST in 6 years (since I started).....I know my body and after the show I needed the time off.

So...hopefully when the eating improves and training starts on Monday....things will improve and the freaking BLOAT / lower body swelling will start to go away.

It's driving me nuts...it even hurts to wiggle my toes.  I've shown some women at work and when they say my feet and ankles they immediately said it was like being pregnant....  I wanna cry..........


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry Sara....so wrapped up in my rant I forgot to ask...how have you been...what's new...how's training?


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2004)

Fit Freak- I'm so sorry to hear about the Bloading problems you having  I know how that makes you feel. .been there
Hopefuly when you see the doctor everything will be ok  

I'm doing ok now.. just started a new diet plan made for me by a trainer at the gym.. you can read all about my drama that started January of this year and hopefuly it ended with the new meal plan that I'm following now... 
Training is ok.. but my body is getting used to the same routine. I'm getting help from Bear over fitness&bodybuilding for my training.. school is stressing me out, and work is going ok


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

i hope u feel better soon!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2004)

the girls found you i see 

glad your back with us 

your lookin fine in the pics 

how come your comps are so early in NS? and how come you spell Nova Scotia that way?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Damn, not posting weights huh? That's no fun!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2004)

Good luck FitFreak... I will be following your journal along with the rest!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 16, 2004)

BHAHAHAHAH...I never noticed that under my avi J'Bo...guess I should change it.

Nope...no posting weights...I'm not much for carrying around a journal and writing a bunch of things down as i train...makes me lose my concentration...maybe I'll try...have to w8 abd see

J'Bo....thx and as far as lookin' fine...back atcha  Good luck on your quest for the overall title this year.  It's annoying as hell having the show so early out here....look awesome in the winter and all covered up...then by the time the show and binging is done...too ashamed to hit the beach...lol


Sara...I will have to come see your journal....as for my problems I'm pretty sure I just screwed up my body pretty A LOT this time around from competing...so I need to give it time...and get back to the gym.  Hopefully the doc will give me some diuretics for temporary belief.....as far as the gym...I told myself I wouldn't go back until I was fully ready to enjoy it and have a new focus.  Seems this Monday will be that time...with a full 3 weeks off


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

hope that you get better!  -I choose not to compete to stay healthy and be happy in life. that was just me though. I sounds like you needed that time off from the gym though! no worries!

haha I wondered why you spelt NS that way!  live here and dont even know how to spell it!  
how many finals do you have left?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Looks like you've got everything very well planned out!! I'm sure you'll do great!   Good Luck


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 16, 2004)

thx NC....like I said tho...that's more of an example of the foods....macros will stay about the same but I may have some extra lean beef too....more chicken and steak...after all it BBQ season coming...but I think the macros need to stay like this for a solid 4-5 weeks.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2004)

ahhhhhh steak  i could go for a juicy bloody one right now 

thanks for the encouragment. how come you guys never host the Nationals  time to invite us over to your end of town. 

arent you going to do another show this season?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 16, 2004)

We hosted Nats 3 years ago...huge success...prolly won't come back this way for 2 more years.  Asfor mew competing we only have 1 show a year on the east coast...SUCKS  A lot of work for a one shot deal.

Keep me posted on your success....I'm a fan J'Bo


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2004)

i will keep you posted. 

i hear what you mean about doing only one show. if i win overall at provincials its only nationals for me til i turn pro 

3 years ago  i just missed yah  i can wait.

what federation are you in? maybe you should switch to IFBB/ CBBF.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 17, 2004)

I am CBBF/IFBB....they only do one show a year on the East Coast.  There are other federations but I cannot compete due to the whole out of federation banning and stuff  In the future I may leave the CBBF and compete in the WNSO / Musclemania series...but it'll be a few years...I have to focus my attention more on Nursing school and my career.

I have decided to not compete for a good 3 years.  Gonna work on changing some things aethetically and maybe competing a little lighter...maybe as a welterweight...I have come to realize my body shows better at a light weight.

When is the provincial show...I assume the nationals you're talking about the CBBF....end of August or early September right?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2004)

Today's update:

I wanna  I saw my Dr. this morning....serious serious serious edema accululated aver the weekend and I was forced to take diuretics (Hydrochlorothiazide at 50mg daily) since Thursday to make walking bearable.  My ankles were swollen to the point of not even being able to see the bones  WTF...guess this is just a little evidence about what can happen after competing and trying to recover from the diet, water manipulation, and supplements 

Anyway...long talk with the Dr.....having a lot of blood work done tomorrow...she doesn't want me training until after the tests so the journal is temporarily on hold 

Hopefully things will be OK...but she suspects Hypothyroidism as a possibility (underactive thyroid)....I'm fine with this...if for no reason than to KNOW what the hell is going on with my body.

I've competed a few times before but never messed myself up like this before.  Live and learn....the lesson from all this...."I WILL NOT BE COMPETING IN BBing AGAIN...or at least for a few years!"

The sacrifices...for me anyway (from this experience) has lead me to the decision that my health and well-being is FAR more IMPORTANT than winning a trophy!

I will continue to train hard and better my physique BUT only without the use of supplements and only to the extent that I maintain BALANCE in the other areas of my life (school, work, friends, and family...as well as mental well-being).

BBing should be FUN...and I think I have lost that aspect of it by making it too competitive....so this journal should reflect this new attitude...I HOPE

So...it will be interesting...need to implement a lot of changes this spring...hopefully others can learn from this as well as my mistakes....and help me along the journey to health and happiness as well

Cheers....looking fwd to being back to the gring tomorrow if all is well


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

Im sorry that things havent been going well!  Hopefully they will improve and you can restore your health. 
I totally think you made the right decision about finding balance in life and training.  thats how I felt. 
Good luck with the rest of the tests tomarrow!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

FF ... are you suggeting that your health problems are related to the supplements you took while competing?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2004)

FF you should copy and paste that post and send it to Hardasnails. He experienced sort of the same side effects and may be able to shed some light on yah. 

Provincials are June 19th  only 9 weeks out  photoshoot is only 4.5 weeks out


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm sorry you don't feel well sweetie.  My doctor and I suspected hypothyroidism for me, but my tests were fine, so I'm still not sure what's wrong with me 

Hardasnails did go thru a lot of the same as you, DEFINATELY send him a PM, he can help you


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah...I read about his issues at Mayhem...sorry Prince...I wonder at times....I will be in touch with him...just wanna see what my blood results indicate if anything???

NT...yeah...the supplements AND sever diet...the last 7 or 8 weeks I basically ran nothing but egg whites, tuna, brussels sprouts, and whey...then every 7th day I had a refeed with cottage cheese, PB, egg whites, and oatmeal.

The diet messed me up as well....but I think the supps, NO SLEEP (for about 6-8 weeks), nocturia (night=time urination every 1.5 hrs all night), etc were just as much to blame.

Basically everything is out of whack...but I'm resting (no training for last 3 weeks), eating, sleeping better now, NO SUPPS AT ALL, and being patient for things to come back to normal....waiting and hoping it happens sooner than later  I haven't been away from the gym this long since I first began training in 1998

Thx for all the support guys/gals...much appreciated

PS - to sum this up...competing is VERY VERY hard on the body and your hormones....PERIOD


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Can you list the supplements that you were on for us?


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

FF-  I'm so sorry to hear all this crap you going through
I hope you will be ok as soon as possible..


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2004)

Well...some of this I do not like to talk about publically (some things are just private....feel free to PM me if you are genuinely interested in knowing more)...BUT the following I think are the things causing the problems:

1) ECA - notably ephedrine (3 servings daily for about 16 weeks)
2) Femara (Letrozole) - this is a pharmaceutical Anti-estrogen (blocks production instead of competing for receptors like Novadex) - used for the last 3 weeks at 2.5mgs EOD up to the comp
3) Spironodactane (Aldactone) - this is a mild K+ sparring diuretic...used for 5 days at 25mgs in the am and 25mgs in the eveing - it did very little in terms of diuresis yet has messed things up in terms of my anti-diuretic hormone (also called vassopressin).

Used no clen or thyroid drugs at all.....so I know if there are thyroid issues at least I didn't screw those up.

Sara...thx...I'm confident things will come around...I am seeing improvements as of late so that's a plus


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that FitFreak


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that with me.  This gives me the info that I was looking for


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh, and get well soon!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2004)

cheers


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2004)

yah i fell into the dieting body this weekend. doctor thinks that i might have had a mini heart attack  i think that this year is definately the last for me. time to be healthy after that


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your trouble J'Bo....competing is just SO hard on the body.  Hope things improve...and you win the overall...nice to go out on top

BTW...how's the spelling...LMAO  

Lil' more about me...which I forgot to mention...my Dr wants me to have an ECK...wtf...this has me a little concerned...the last thing I need to find out is that I damaged my heart from all this SHIAT


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 20, 2004)

I am a bit confused FF, where are your journal entries?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 20, 2004)

Read above....I said that due to my Dr's request....I cannot train yet and therefore I am not going to the gym and eating according to any specific plan.

I discussed this a few posts up.

As soon as I am "allowed" to train...journal will be up and ready...and trust me when I say that can't come soon enough.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL, I dont think MonStar reads the journals  

ECK?  You mean ECG?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 20, 2004)

Oops...yeah...ECG...I type too fast and make waaaay too many typos ... my bad!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

No problem man.  I was just confused as to what an ECK might be 

I am sure all will turn out right.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 20, 2004)

I sure hope so...I had my blood work done today...damn they took enough

Tomorrow I have to do a 24 hour uninalysis....WTF...I have capture all my "piss" in a 5L jug for 24 hours...and refridgerate between trips to the bathroom.  I have to work...this should be fun taking my jug to the washroom every hour...lol  If I miss even one urination I have to start over on a new day.  This is NUTS...I cannot believe I have to do this...it better serve some purpose...IE letting me know what the hell is happening with my body because this is just absurd

Anyway...now that my blood work is done I am hitting the gym tomorrow...armed with my "JUG" of course 

Going to have to start back slow since as of today it's been exactly 21 days since I've stepped foot in the gym.  I'm gonna be sore like a newbie for sure

Regardless I'm excited to get back to the grind and get some sort of a routine going again...and eating a little more focused as well.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2004)

do you have to capture your urine in different bottles? i have never heard of having it all together, how could they tell. 

i had an ECG too and its painless 

keep us posted. I am sure that everything is just fine babe. they just want to make sure. 

21 days without the gym. Stock up on Glutamine! Your body will most likely thank you for the break


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 21, 2004)

It's NUTS.....I have a 5L jug and everytime I urinate I have to do it in this jug.  I am NOT supposed to miss any urinating oterwise I need to start over on a new day.  I even have to refridgerate it...OMG..how groos is this.  Well...I'm 20% done

Went to the gym this morning...it was as good as an ORGASM...you know finally getting a pump...lol

Did a push pull superset workout with chest and back.  Nothing too carzy...about 30 minutes but pretty fast...minimal rests...kept the reps at 12 for everything and didn't go to failure.  I have a feeling I am gonna be hurting tomorrow but I think my body needed the time off anyway.  Funny how it takes health issues in order to keep me out of the gym

Also did 25 minutes of cardio...I cannot believe how crappy I felt doing it compared to all the cardio I did pre-comp....it doesn't help having the attitude that CARDIO (machines) sucks ASS!

I think I'm going to start running stairs and rollerblading...maybe some jogging....for my cardio now that the weather is getting better.

Which leads me to my next point...just got some NEW ROLLERBLADES....after the next rain (wash the salt away) I'm going to be hitting the streets

I'm going to post meals later.

Bodyweight today is a shitty 197lbs....goals is to tighten up a bit...gradually for summer...hopefully ending up 185-190 and maintaing.


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> 
> Tomorrow I have to do a 24 hour uninalysis....WTF...I have capture all my "piss" in a 5L jug for 24 hours...and refridgerate between trips to the bathroom.



I had to do the same thing about 6 months ago.. they gave me a huge jug and I filled it up and had to go back and get another one and I filled it up too! they were shocked


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 21, 2004)

lol...I told them 1 wasn't enough...they laughed...said no one needs 2...but I insisted  It's only 1pm and my first one is half full already....cracks me up!!!!!

Nothing like having to stay home all day...from work, school, etc...just so you can piss in a bucket...hahaha


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

groody!!!  all the peeing!!  
bet your glad to be done with that today? 
Im sure it felt super to get back in the gym again!  

where did you buy your rollerblades?? SportChek in HSC? 
I just learned last weekend!! LOVE it but have been using my friends skates! its so much fun! I look like a goof though! hah 

all done your finals now?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 22, 2004)

Jen...write my last final tomorrow...PHYSIOLOGY  I love that stuff...I know I know...I'm a geek...lol  It'll be nice to have a couple weeks off...then I start my clinical at the hospital (Infirmiry) on May 3rd....looking forward to it!!!

GRRRRRRRRR...the pissing in a jug....brutal...but I filled two containers...gotta love drinking lots of fluids  Gym was nice but I'm sore today....didn't really matter though since I had to study all day/night anyway.

I got my rollerblades at Cleves on Spring Garden Rd....they have most of their blased marked down A LOT!  I used to rollerblade all the time but stopped cause I found my blades hurt my feet...so this is my attempt to get back into it....it' SOOO much fun...and great to get around the city too.  You'll catch on quickly I'm sure...practice practice practice!

Well....gotta hit the books one last time before bed....or maybe procrastinate and watch the Leafs lose to the Flyers on TV 

Night


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> lol...I told them 1 wasn't enough...they laughed...said no one needs 2...but I insisted  It's only 1pm and my first one is half full already....cracks me up!!!!!
> 
> Nothing like having to stay home all day...from work, school, etc...just so you can piss in a bucket...hahaha



Same here  they laughed at me when I first asked for an extra container.. but when I went back and got another one, they were suprised..


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2004)

When are you due for the results?

I see you changed your location 

Have a great day. I think you need to relax and curl up with a good movie and a warm snuggle buddy


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

Good Luck with the Physiology!!!  your no geek, I LOVED that class!!! its hard but interesting! kick some butt on the final!  

how long was Cleves having that sale?? I should go check it out toamrrow evening(hoping they are open!)


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 23, 2004)

Jbo...yeah...I need a snuggle bunny...movies aern't the same w/o them and yeah...changed the location...thx to u lol

I have to wait until Thursday for my results....I'm curious to see hwta turns out...likely nothing I think things are just messed from the supps and diet...and OVERTRAINING, stress, etc.

Jen...Cleves is open weeknights....esp Friday...not Sat though.  They said they're still waiting for their new stock so until it arrives whatever they have will remain on sale...not a lot of sizes but I managed to get what I needed

Just got back from writing Physiology...DAMN the last 50 multiple choice were VERY tough...each one was like an analytical nightmare trying to decide between, a, b, c, 2 of the above, all of the above..... I think it'll work out...I had a great mark going in so things should be fine

Good luck with the blade search!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2004)

physiology was my fav subject...all of ours were multi choices too...kinda annoying.

i am sure that you did great 

snuggle bunnies are a must for movies...specially the scary ones  

thanks for the message in my journal. have a good weekend!

btw hows the weather over there?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

Feel better Fit Freak!  I am looking forward to following your journal when you are 100% and back to the gym!!

I liked what you wrote in J'Bo's journal, very wise.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 23, 2004)

smile to all my Imers

I meant what I said in her journal.

As for me...exams ar finally finished...now I have 9 days off until I start my clinical rotation in the hospital...I am looking forward to this A LOT 

I am setting tomorrow morning as my day to get back on track...I have become a lazy ass....fat ass actually   Time to have fun again at the gym.....enough time has passed....now the struggle to get back to where I was begins.

Side note...I have re-evaluated my goals, mind, body and have decided I want to drop weight...muscle and fat...gradually.  I want to get back to enjoying fitness and maintaining a more "ideal" bodyweight for me....meaning not 195lbs at 5'6"

I may get back into cycling and running...two things I used to do a lot but gave up entirely in my quest to be a bodybuilder and gain lean mass.  Fear no more...lol...I am in search of a new look...actually the look I sported a few yers back

We'll see...it'll be along road...I think I have become too freakin' bulky....it won't be easy but I will do my best.

Goal - gradually get back to low 170's....a weight that I don't feel like I have a 45lb plate on my back everytime I try to run


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

Totally respect those goals!  Glad to see that you want to do what you feel is best for YOU!!  I couldnt agree more! Thats what lifes about!! 

Glad to hear the physiology final went well! I know the midterm was a tuff one! Must be a relief to be done and a lil time off!  is it the IWK your going to be working at??


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Jen....exam was tough but went well

I'm going to be at the Infirmiry (part of the QEII).  I can't wait really...finally some practical experience.

Thx for the support re. the new goals....long road ahead but starting tomorrow I'm on my way

Any luck on the sublease yet?  You heading home for the summer ... or leaving Hali for good?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Still not seeing any weights...


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 24, 2004)

PLEASE...read all entries...I am still dealing with health isse=ues and am yet to be back in the gym...they will come.

After your comment in another thread I question why you're making entries or visiting my journal anyway??

No negativity.

Also...even though I haven't been in the gym....the people visiting my journal...well they're helping me out in a mental way...being supportive....so the journal is serving a purpose for ME

Thanks to all that visit hear and post


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Hey Jen....exam was tough but went well
> 
> I'm going to be at the Infirmiry (part of the QEII).  I can't wait really...finally some practical experience.
> ...



Your very welcome, I know how much feeling healthy and at your best means!  You have a great head on your shoudlers, Im sure that you will reach where you want to go  

Thats very cool to hear that you'll be working on your practice, cant beat that for a summer job, better than working at the Dalplex Im sure   Ill be doing the same back home this summer working along side my ND for a bit! 
still no luck with the sublease!  The end of the month is coming too darn soon! sighhh 
Im leaving Hali for good, well at least for  quite a few years anyways. 

Have a good day! and hope it doesnt SNOW.. thats what they radios saying!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

> After your comment in another thread I question why you're making entries or visiting my journal anyway??


Did I express any negativity towards you in the other thread? I wasn't saying anything towards you personally, at all. I think that because IM is a discussion board, its a group of people together discussing different topics, etc. That an entire thread devoted to one person really doesn't make much sense. That's what private messaging is for, and journals, etc.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 24, 2004)

Sorry if I misinterpreted you...if so MY BAD.

I'm not a HUGE fan of the PM thing when it comes to questiosn though...simply because it's "hidden" discussion that others cannot access.  I leave the PMing to "private and peronal matters"...just my thoughts though.

Glad we cleared this up...no hard feeling here


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

> Glad we cleared this up...no hard feeling here


Of course not, no hard feelings here either. BTW, about your health conditions, good luck with them man. I know how tough it can be mentally not being able to train.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS?!?!?! its SNOWING still!!!!!!!!!!  

I think Ill be able to build a snowman by morning!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 24, 2004)

I know Jen...this is crazy It's been snowing on and off all day...just as I thought I'd go rollerblading today...guess that idea went down the drain pretty quick

Update...went to the gym today...did some light work on shoulders and triceps.....30 minute jog, some rowing, and sprints on the bike  Sweatin' a storm on the bike

Man...I lost so much during my time off...and this fat annoys the hell outa me....can't wait for it to be GONE WITH

Cosmic Bowling (glow in the dark) tonight...staff party for the Dalplex...ensures to be FUN  

Tomorrow...first aid and work so no gym

Monday will be back to the grind of a regular gym routine.  Health issues are clearing up too...which is nice.  See the doc on Thursday to get my test results!

Cheers


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad your feeling better.  I am sure all will come out well for you


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks...still waiting for my results on Thursday.  Things are improving in general.  Been delaying my comeback to be sure.

I can't believe I've been out of the gym for so long...kinda mentally refreshing...although I can't even stand to look at myself


Thanks again for the support!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Yea, a bit back I had to sit out 2 weeks.  My xplorer was having problems.  Nearly drove me insane!


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

Hang in there FF


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Sara...during this long "down time" I have lost a lot of drive as well...hoping it comes back....cause I never thought I would lose my motivation to train hard and regularly.

I think it'll just take gettin back in the groove of things and being positive...feelin pretty crappy the last few weeks


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2004)

Well if you cant stand to look at yourself FF i will do it for you  Its the mind that plays tricks because we think that comp. shape is when we look the best.

I am with you on the feeling pretty crappy thing. Right beside you, we can get through it and come out on top i think


----------

